
Show HN: PixelBlock – Block email open tracking in Gmail - ramoq
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pixelblock/jmpmfcjnflbcoidlgapblgpgbilinlem/s
======
ocdtrekkie
The final note in the description seems like it was added specifically for a
pretty lousy sort of person: Presumably someone who is willing to implement
tracking pixels to spy on others, but is afraid of being tracked him/herself.

